# Wife leaving husband - financial considerations?



## a12b34c56 (17 Nov 2019)

I have a friend (female) who is unhappy in her marriage (the relationship has fizzled out).

Husband and wife get on and are civil to each other but the wife wants to move on as she is unhappy in her situation. Husband unaware that wife is considering moving out.

The wife is trying to figure out what she needs to do with regards to finances etc. before she leaves.

Do accounts get split in two? What does she do about private health insurance when both are tied together? What official documents does she need to gather before she leaves? Car insurance is tied - what happens here? What about forwarding post? etc.

Again, there is no animosity between husband and wife - they get on fine, children are now adults so no dependents other than a daughter doing Leaving Cert in 2020.

She wants to do this properly and would welcome any and all advice given.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Nov 2019)

Splitting bank accounts and car insurance will be the least of the problems. 

It is the splitting of the house and pension entitlements which will be the big issue. 

And while they may well be civil now,  many become very uncivil fairly soon. 

She needs to sit down with him and tell him first. 
Then discuss the finances at some later stage. 

Brendan


----------



## noproblem (17 Nov 2019)

a12b34c56 said:


> Again, there is no animosity between husband and wife - they get on fine


That's about to change big time. She needs to talk with her husband as Brendan has said and stop gossiping to others for a start


----------



## Saavy99 (17 Nov 2019)

Mediation might help, all marriages have their ups and downs. If she packs up and leaves, she will quickly.find out, its very very difficult starting afresh unless she has ample financial resources.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Nov 2019)

a12b34c56 said:


> Again, there is no animosity between husband and wife - they get on fine, children are now adults so no dependents *other than a daughter doing Leaving Cert in 2020.*
> 
> She wants to do this properly and would welcome any and all advice given.



Having waited this long it would definitely be best to wait until after the Leaving Cert to do anything rather than upset the daughter.


----------



## Laughahalla (22 Nov 2019)

Remaining civil and friendly will be the cheapest option for both of you  them. Be fair.
If you they go down the acrimonious route it could cost 1000's and 1000's and 1000's and 1000's.


----------



## SDMXTWO (27 Mar 2020)

And you never know what is around the corner that could scupper the best laid divorce plan.


----------



## cremeegg (28 Mar 2020)

a12b34c56 said:


> Husband unaware that wife is considering moving out.



They are both for a big surprise then.


----------



## noproblem (28 Mar 2020)

a12b34c56
Seeing as we all have plenty of time now to catch up on old stuff, what's the story with your " female friend"? If they're still together they'll be getting even closer these days and be having some quality time with each other.


----------



## Laughahalla (30 Mar 2020)

Can't help but think this thread has come back to life because spouses are spending more time with each other


----------

